# 2000 maxima gle trouble?



## pokereyes101 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have been hearing this rough sound when i turn the car to the right(on passenger front tire) so i took it to a firestone shop and they said they thought it was a wheel bearing! now it only makes this sound(like a rubbing noise) when i turn it right. my car has 71000 miles on it and is checked regularly


----------

